# Question about light. 6500k,6700k, 10,000k



## cuban007 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm looking to redo some of my lighting in my tanks and I wanted to get your opinion regarding the proper lighting for my planted tanks. Should I use all 6500k, or all 6700k, or a combination of 6700k/10,000k, or 6500k/10,000k. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi cuban007,

I find that I cannot see a visual difference between 6500K and 6700K. There is a definite difference between 6500K/6700K and 10000K. Here is an excellent thread in the lighting sub-forum on the difference between 6700K and 9325K.

I use 6700K because I think the colors look more accurate; but I like the red highlights of the higher K bulbs. If it were me, I would either run 2X6700K or one of each.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I like to blend lights (6700K and a 10000K, or a "Pink" plus a 10000K) to get a more balanced overall light.


----------



## cuban007 (Feb 8, 2009)

Right now on my 65 gallon tank I took the two 10k light bulbs and I'm running three 67k light bulbs t5HO. Would that be too much light??? Also do plants use any of the 10k light at all? It seems to me that it promotes more algae growth in the glass. Would like to read your comments.


----------



## jkan0228 (Dec 29, 2010)

cuban007 said:


> Right now on my 65 gallon tank I took the two 10k light bulbs and I'm running three 67k light bulbs t5HO. Would that be too much light??? Also do plants use any of the 10k light at all? It seems to me that it promotes more algae growth in the glass. Would like to read your comments.


I would also like to know this about the 10k's

有植物的魚缸真是清爽啊


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi cuban007,

According to this article, about 90% of the 6700K light is usable; and it looks like about 40% of the 10000K light is usable. Another way to look at it would be every watt of 6700K is equivalent to a little more that 2 watts of 10000K.


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

I am a big fan of 10000 + 6500 together. The 10k really brings some colors you won't get with only redder bulbs, IMO

redder? is that a word...


----------



## cuban007 (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone want know where I can find some t8 36" light bulbs suitable for plants? I looked in Home Depot and Lowe's and others but they carry 24", 48" but not the 36" t8's???


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

cuban007 said:


> Does anyone want know where I can find some t8 36" light bulbs suitable for plants? I looked in Home Depot and Lowe's and others but they carry 24", 48" but not the 36" t8's???


When I used to use 36" T8s, the only place I could find bulbs were at aquarium online retailers.


----------

